# US Stove furnace tempuratures



## markcrain (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought a US Stove 1602 furnace. I haven't installed it yet and was wondering if anyone knew how hot the cabinet got. There is a layer of insulation between it and the burn box so I'm thinking it doesn't get very hot. Does anyone have one of these?
Mark


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Hey-I got an old model US stove wood furnace-all I have is the outer sheet metal, with the firebox inside it, with the heated air blowing between them, no insulation, and the outer sheet metal gets pretty warm, especially half way up and higher, one can put his hand on it, though. One year I draped insulation over the outside, must have got too warm, though, and melted the paint off parts of it, so I just let the radiant heat keep the cats warm!


----------

